# Welche preiswerte Matchrute?



## Vodnik (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir mal beim online-Auktionshaus bzw. -Shop einige Matchruten für kleines Geld rausgesucht. Möchte erstmal etwas in die Matchangelei "reinschnuppern" und mir nicht gleich sooo teures Gerät zulegen, zudem mein Budget recht begrenzt ist... 
Falls also einer von euch mit einer der Ruten fischt bzw. gefischt hat, dann postet bitte eure Erfahrungen, Tipps, Empfehlungen etc.

Auswahl sortiert nach Länge / WG:

- Dream Tackle Match / 3,60 m / -15 g
- Mitchell Premium Match / 3,60 m / -15 g / 187 g
- Shimano Alivio BX Match / 3,90 m / -15g / 218 g
- Shakespeare Alpha Match / 3,90 m / -15 g / 245 g
- DAM E-Motion Match / 3,60 m bzw. 3,90 m / -18 g  / 201 g / 223 g
- Shakespeare Zenith Match / 3,60 m / -20g / 238 g
- Mosella Protox Match / 3,60 m bzw. 3,90 m / -25 g / 215 g / 245 g
- Mitchell Everton 393 / 3,90 m / -25 g
- Abu Enticer Match / 3,65 m / ? / 228 g 

Und, was haltet ihr generell von Tele-Matchruten? Steht auch noch zur Überlegung, wegen der Transportlänge auf'm Fahrrad. Hatte da was von Cormoran ins Auge gefasst...

Achso, die Rute sollte auf jeden auch mal 'nen mittleren Karpfen packen ;-)

Danke schon mal...

gs, Vodnik


----------



## Lorenz (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Hi

ich hab mal bei einer Sonderaktion bei nem Händler eine Zebco Rhino Special Match 3,9m für 50,- bekommen.Einfach super :m


Guck doch auch mal ob du nicht vielleicht eine Rute aus einem höheren Preissegment für nen Schnäppchenpreis kriegst!

eb..,google Produktsuche etc. 


Jetzt im Frühjahrs gibt sicher auch einige Sonderangebote/Sonderaktionen bei den Händlern ("Frühlingsfest" etc.) vielleicht kannst du da ein Schnäppchen machen


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Hy Vodnik,

ma ne Grundfrage was möchtest du denn für ne (günstige) Matchrute ausgeben??

Nun noch ma meien Meinung Ich würde dir empfehlen ne n4,20er Matchrute zu kaufen, klinngt zwar im ersten mOment extrem lang aber mit dieser bist du in eigentlich allen situationen gewappnet denn ein Matchrute 3,90 und kleiner lohnt sich igentlich nur wenn du viel unter Bäumen angelst!! Was aber bei den meisten Menschen net ist.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Abramis_brama (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Moin!
Ich denke auf keinen Fall zum Anfang ne 4,20er, ne 3,90er ist viel einfacher zu handeln und in den meisten Fällen vollkommen ausreichend. Ich fische die 4,20er oder 4,50er nur wenn ich mit feinsten Wagglern weit raus muß, is aber eher selten der Fall!


----------



## mlkzander (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

ich tendiere auch zur 3,90 und bevorzuge sie der 4,20
von deine gelisteten würde ich die mitchell everton bevorzugen
habe sie selber schon gefischt...... sehr geil das ding auch mit nem
spiro am forellenpuff


----------



## Abramis_brama (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Die Everton is schon top, aber noch geiler ist die Abu Enticer, hab ich letztens im Laden schon mal begrabbelt!


----------



## Vodnik (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

erstmal danke für's feedback...

@ Bomber-Pilot1989

"denn ein Matchrute 3,90 und kleiner lohnt sich igentlich nur wenn du viel unter Bäumen angelst!!"

...was aber bei mir unter anderem der fall sein wird, wenn ich die rute mit an unser vereinsgewässer nehme, denn das ist komplett von bäumen umstanden, die auch schon toll mit posen, spinnern etc. "geschmückt" waren...

@ Abramis_brama

was denkst du  - wieviel WG hat die Enticer Match? stand nicht dabei...
hatte evtl. an die kombi gedacht:

Abu Enticer Match + Mitchell 400 X Match (flache matchspule - 100m / 16er)

oder sollte ich die rolle besser etwas grösser wählen?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

@ Abramis brama
Wahr nur meine meinung dazu mein 4,20er Broning ist mein allgemein Modell und ne 3,90er bzw.3,60er Fisch ich allenfall nur bei starken Baumbewuchs.

@ Vodnik
Wenns denn nun um die 3,90er Modelle geht würd ich auch die mitchel Everton empfehlen und deien dazu gennate Rolel hab ich auch schon gefischt is eigentlich kein schlechtes Modell.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Stehe gerade vor der gleichen Entscheidung und habe in der aktuellen Sopo Liste von Gerlinger einige schöne bezahlbare Ruten gefunden.
Einfach mal reingucken und vergleichen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

@vodnik:

ich würde dir auch zur everton raten!ich habe ein ähnliches modell,die ceka,auch in 3,9m.
die rute ist ja billig,und zum sbiroangeln eignet sie sich auch! als rolle könnte ich noch die mitchell avocet (altes modell) empfehlen,grösse 500 oder 1000!

@gerrit:
arbeitest du wirklich nicht für gerlinger?!

mfg Andy


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Nein nicht für Gerlinger!
Aber zumindest seine Sonderangebotspreise sind top und der Versand und Abwicklung ist vorbildlich.


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nein nicht für Gerlinger!
> Aber zumindest seine Sonderangebotspreise sind top und der Versand und Abwicklung ist vorbildlich.


 
schade,ich dachte,du könntest mir da auch ne stelle verschaffen
da stimme ich dir zu!
nach 2 arbeitstagen kommen die sachen schon bei mir an,andere shops brauchen dafür 1 woche und mehr!


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Also ich kenn den Meister Gerlinger persönlich, weil ich im Urlaub mal in seinem Laden war.
Sicher ein sehr erfolgreicher Mann, aber für ihn arbeiten?? Vieleicht lieber nicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

auweia,das klingt aber nicht gut
naja,wenigstens hat er super sachen in seinem shop
und wir machen weiterhin schleichwerbung für ihn.....


----------



## spinner14 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Vielleicht Shimano Catana.


----------



## Vodnik (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

...und was haltet ihr von der hier?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150199540691&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## Vodnik (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

sooo, hab jetzt grad mal bei 3,2,1 bei der oben gelinkten rute zugeschlagen - erschien mir für meine belange mit am geeignetsten zu sein. und sänger/shakespeare ist ja auch nicht unbedingt für schlechte ruten bekannt... für den preis kann man glaub auch nicht viel verkehrt machen.

weitere empfehlungen sind aber dennoch willkommen, denn wie wir alle wissen kann eine zweite ja nie schaden  

in diesem sinne...


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

sieht ja schon mal gut aus,kannst ja mal schreiben,wie die rute so ist
mfg Andy


----------



## spinner14 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Ich denke die ist ihr Geld wert!


----------



## Vodnik (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

yepp, das denk ich auch... werd mal erste eindrücke  posten, wenn ich das teil dann zum einsatz gebracht habe. wird aber wohl erst zum februar werden, wenn die raubfischschonzeit hier beginnt und das spinngeschirr für die nächsten 3 monate in die ecke wandert ;-)


----------



## ALLESanglerEFFE (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

wie sieht es aus mit der shakespeare omni match 3,60m und wie viele ringe hat die rute??


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. August 2010)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Muss den Thread mal schubsen, überlege mir 2 Matchruten zu holen. 

Hab da nur sonen alten Stecken (Daiwa Tornado-Z), würde mir aber gerne zwei neue zulegen, nur hab ich Matchrutentechnisch keine Ahnung welche die RedArcs unter den Matchruten sind.

Schreibt mal was ihr fischt oder was ihr empfehlen könnt im akzeptablen Preissegment (bitte keine 500 Euro Ruten, das sprengt das Büütsche).


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2010)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Magst du ganz leichte Matchruten?

Oder lieber mit richtig Rückgrat?Dann schau dir mal diese an:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...th=775_54_932_931_1671_1672&products_id=45833

Habe ich selbst und mus sagen absolut Klasse, mit richtig Kraft im Rücken.#6


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. August 2010)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Magst du ganz leichte Matchruten?
> 
> Oder lieber mit richtig Rückgrat?Dann schau dir mal diese an:
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...th=775_54_932_931_1671_1672&products_id=45833
> ...


Ja gute Frage, wollte die so für ab und an in den Puff mitnehmen. Kann man wunderbar auch mit Sbiro rummachen, genauso wie mit Pose und Wasserkugel. 

Glaube werde da erstmal zum Bode fahren und mir ein paar Matchruten mal von nahem betrachten oder was würden Sie Herr Prof. Tinca dazu sagen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2010)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Also wenn du noch gar keinen Plan hast, ist begrabbeln die beste Methode, heraus zu finden welche Aktion dir liegt.

Da würde ich von einer Online-Bestellung absehen.

Oder begrabbeln und hinterher mal schauen, ob es das Objekt der Begierde auch irgendwo günstiger gibt. . . .#h


----------



## bbalex1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

ich kann dir nur die daiwa aqualite match empfelen ich fische selber mit der und damit kann mann locker mittlere karpfen  drillen nur dann halt also "Power" version


----------



## Stippi (26. August 2010)

*AW: Welche preiswerte Matchrute?*

Ich fische ne Mosella Protox und nutze sie gerade intensiv auf Schleie. Fürn den Preis eine echt gute Rute- meine Meinung


----------

